# Cares Enough to Wear Pink



## JJR512 (Oct 11, 2010)

In honor of October being Breast Cancer Awareness Month, Howard County Professional Firefighters (IAFF Local 2000) has created a special t-shirt that their firefighters are required to wear as their standard on-duty uniform shirt. As a volunteer, this requirement does not apply to me, but like many other volunteers, I am voluntarily (no pun intended) wearing it also.






The main photo is of the back. The inset is of the standard HCFR logo on the left breast.

http://iaff2000.org/osb/itemdetails.cfm?ID=1


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

So, instead of donating $15 to breast cancer research, you bought a pink t-shirt?

Edit:
From the website, " Sadly, our wives, mothers, grandmothers, and sisters are all affected by this disease."

Because all women get breast cancer and no men get breast cancer?


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 11, 2010)

And because your 3 aunts, mother, 2 grandmothers, and sister that died of MIs/cardiovascular disease are less important than your one aunt that died of breast cancer? 

Sorry, just a little bit sick of the whole pink breast cancer awareness crap when the truth is things like heart disease and lung cancer kill many more women. Unfortunately the result of such "awareness" is that MANY women believe breast cancer is the number one cause of death for women (far from the truth) and believe their mammograms and pink shirts are more important than quitting smoking or implementing diet/exercise in prolonging their lives. 

Most of this pink breast cancer awareness stuff is nothing more than a marketing technique. Somehow breast cancer is more glamorous and therefore concerning to our country than the bigger threats - smoking, obesity, CV disease, sedentary lifestyles, poor diet, diabetes etc. Unfortunately the AHA's "Go Red for Women" campaign has failed to be as successful. Perhaps more people prefer the color pink.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 11, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> So, instead of donating $15 to breast cancer research, you bought a pink t-shirt?


First of all, a portion of the cost of the shirt is going to, I believe, http://www.the-red-devils.org/. I'm not sure how much, exactly, to be honest, but I can say the cost of the standard uniform t-shirt is around six bucks, so maybe around $9 is going to the charity. I don't know.

More importantly, if I donate $15 to charity, what does that do? It gets $15 into the hands of one charity. But if I spread awareness about the underlying problem that the charity is fighting, then maybe—just maybe—some _other_ people will decide it's time for them to contribute something, too. Maybe it won't be to the same charity, but which exact one gets it doesn't really matter. And most people that see this shirt won't do anything at all; I'm not delusional. But most people that see a Burger King billboard don't go to Burger King for dinner that evening, either. Yet Burger King spends millions of dollars on advertising, and obviously, they feel it's profitable. I'm spending $15 on advertising, and I'm hoping it's profitable (so to speak). And if I'm a fool...I can live with being a fool who doesn't try to pick apart and crap all over people that try to make a positive difference in the world...



> Edit:
> From the website, " Sadly, our wives, mothers, grandmothers, and sisters are all affected by this disease."
> 
> Because all women get breast cancer and no men get breast cancer?


Granted, this copy isn't well-written. May I kindly suggest you send the webmaster an email instead of crapping on my thread? Why don't you give me the link to your department's website and I'll see how many errors I can find on it! I just think it's nice, what they're doing, and I'm just trying to share my pride a little bit, OK? Excuse the crap out of me!


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, I don't see why you need to be so angry. I take no issue with those trying to support a good cause, I'm just frustrated attention has been diverted from other issues which have consistently, statistically proven to be more pressing. I think it's just sad that so many women believe breast cancer should be their biggest concern due to the huge amount of attention that has been placed on it. I don't see why you are so offended.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 11, 2010)

I love your highly mature, dignified and appropriate signature. 

To all those who ignore cardiovascular disease, lung cancer, and all other common causes of death of women and prefer to focus on cancer of boobies since they're so jiggly awesome, pink is pretty, I can buy pink breast cancer awareness doo-dads and Disney, ABC, Tide, McDonalds, Wrangler and Target say its important, you can "suck it." Or just do your research, take a deep breath and act like an adult in a medical profession. Your choice.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 11, 2010)

Now where's my Marlboros and Burger King Think Pink for The Cure Big Mac?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> More importantly, if I donate $15 to charity, what does that do? It gets $15 into the hands of one charity. But if I spread awareness about the underlying problem that the charity is fighting, then maybe—just maybe—some _other_ people will decide it's time for them to contribute something, too.


Yes, because every time someone sees pink they run out to donate to breast cancer and every time someone sees a cheap wrist band they donate to Livestrong. Want to go and buy t-shirts for participants doing serious fundraising so it looks more official (e.g. Fill the Boot for muscular dystrophy or Knights of Columbus for mental retardation, or any other group that does fund raising), sure. However I don't buy into the concept that wearing a shirt or wrist band, or anything else is going to entice other people to donate.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> prefer to focus on cancer of boobies since they're so jiggly awesome




Help Save Second Base

and

Save the Boobies


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 11, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I love your highly mature, dignified and appropriate signature.
> 
> To all those who ignore cardiovascular disease, lung cancer, and all other common causes of death of women and prefer to focus on cancer of boobies since they're so jiggly awesome, pink is pretty, I can buy pink breast cancer awareness doo-dads and Disney, ABC, Tide, McDonalds, Wrangler and Target say its important, you can "suck it." Or just do your research, take a deep breath and act like an adult in a medical profession. Your choice.



Well thank god I'm not in that group. I can pay attention to and support one thing without ignoring anything else. I can also do it without crapping all over someone else who isn't supporting whatever it is I'm paying attention to at this particular moment. And THAT is what I'm so upset about. If you don't care, fine. If you'd rather support something else, fine. If you'd like to try to support everything at once, be my guest. Go start your own thread about it, and you know what? When you do that, I'll even come by and say, "Hey, that's a good cause, it's great that you're supporting that, I hope your successful with bringing awareness to your particular cause and I hope it helps." Yeah that's right, even though you CRAPPED all over this, I'd still do that, because THAT is the kind of person I am.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> But maybe you're right; maybe everybody else is just as apathetic as you are, but that's the concept _I_ choose to not buy into.



I'm apathetic because if I had the means to donate I'd rather donate the full amount to charity than a partial amount while getting a t-shirt to say, "Hey, look at me, I want to save second base?" Funny, I always thought that you weren't supposed to stand on a street corner and yell out that you did a good deed.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 11, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm apathetic because if I had the means to donate I'd rather donate the full amount to charity than a partial amount while getting a t-shirt to say, "Hey, look at me, I want to save second base?" Funny, I always thought that you weren't supposed to stand on a street corner and yell out that you did a good deed.



This whole "second base"/"save the jigglies" is really immature. Can't you think of "breast cancer" without stopping after the word "breast" and trailing off into a drool-filled daydream, like Homer Simpson thinking of a donut? Do like LucidResq said and act like an adult in a medical profession.

The shirt doesn't say that I did a good deed. The point of this thread wasn't to say that I did a good deed, either. It was to share some of my pride in the department I'm associated with.

And OK, you care enough to make a small donation to the cause, so maybe _apathetic_ isn't the best choice of words for you in particular. I guess I can't think of the right word to use for someone who would rather give a small amount than raise awareness and potentially cause even more than his own small amount to be donated by multiple people in the long run.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 11, 2010)

omg, you are blowing a gasket over a couple of knuckleheads who don't agree with you?  geez. a little thin skinned are you?

personally, I like this sticker myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my ex roomate had this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if t-shirts are what your department (or rather, your department's union) wants to do, more power to them.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> This whole "second base"/"save the jigglies" is really immature. Can't you think of "breast cancer" without stopping after the word "breast" and trailing off into a drool-filled daydream, like Homer Simpson thinking of a donut? Do like LucidResq said and act like an adult in a medical profession.



Actually, to be fair, "Save the jigglies" is Lucid's post. Mine was "Save the Boobies." Also, I'm sorry if humor is a little lost on you, but it's not like breast cancer groups are against using it. After all, there's the entire "I got squished" shirts to encourage mammograms. 



> The shirt doesn't say that I did a good deed. The point of this thread wasn't to say that I did a good deed, either. It was to share some of my pride in the department I'm associated with.


:unsure:



> And OK, you care enough to make a small donation to the cause, so maybe _apathetic_ isn't the best choice of words for you in particular. I guess I can't think of the right word to use for someone who would rather give a small amount than raise awareness and potentially cause even more than his own small amount to be donated by multiple people in the long run.


Awareness doesn't pay for treatments or research, and I'm fairly certain that people know that breast cancer exists.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

Now "Save the Ta-Tas is something I can get behind (unlike, say, colon cancer. I'd rather stay in front of that).


----------



## goodgrief (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not a big breast cancer supporter, but save second base made me chuckle and steal for facebook.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2010)

Not to pile on, but out of sensitivity for my friends who actually deal with breast cancer, I made a donation and vowed to never buy anything that's pink for breast cancer.  Go through any grocery store-  the money wasted on changing all the packaging could feed a small nation for the month of October.

I'll warn them that if they end up having to call 911, they might have to deal with it too.  Preparation in advance helps these things go over better.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 11, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> omg, you are blowing a gasket over a couple of knuckleheads who don't agree with you?  geez. a little thin skinned are you?



Please do not call me names. 



To the OP - again, this was not a dig at you and I'm sorry it was interpreted that way. I am just frustrated with how the whole "pink breast cancer awareness" thing has become more a trend or marketing strategy rather than a purposeful way to help people with cancer, and the fact that the disproportionate amount of attention tends to mislead people into thinking other diseases such as heart disease and lung cancer are less prevalent and not as important.


----------



## Hockey (Oct 11, 2010)

Nobody is calling anybody names.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 11, 2010)

Our union is doing this as well: 

http://www.fairfaxfirefighters.org/index.cfm?section=1

Breast CA is covered as one of the seven presumptive cancers covered under Virginia legislation. We're rocking the t-shirts for one day. Sure, the money that pays for the shirts could have instead been donated, but they're getting a massive amount of free advertising from the FF's. That's worth way more than a couple of bucks a shirt.

We come through for various charities, not just "Fill the Boot" for Jerry's Kids. This is just another one. It's a good thing. It's not like we're rocking shirts that contain various slang phrases referring to the breasts.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 12, 2010)

So I am sure that many of you well maybe some of you have read my post about me being diagnosed with breast cancer.  I am all for donating to charities even breast cancer seeing as how I lost my mom to breast cancer in 07 but ever since I was diagnosed I have been looking more into the types of cancer and breast cancer is the only one that gets any type of advertisement really and it kind of makes me sad.  There are so many different kinds of cancer that kill or cause permanent damage to people.  I have told my wife I am going to start my own foundation from testicular cancer which is what I have.  Instead of a ribbon I am going to use the scrat off of the Ice Age movies chasing his acorn across the ground as my symbol lol.  But in all seriousness there are so many other things to donate to besides breast cancer but not many do.  But that is just my .02 take it or leave it.  Either way it doesn't matter to me.  And not dumping on you I would wear that shirt if my dept wanted me to.  No need to feel ashamed of buying/wearing it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Instead of a ribbon I am going to use the scrat off of the Ice Age movies chasing his acorn across the ground as my symbol lol.








Protect your nuts, palpate for lumps monthly.


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 12, 2010)

So showing support for one charity, some how equates to dismissing another one?

Really, I mean really.....

:wacko:

Some people need a vacation from.... well themselves.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 12, 2010)

Travis I would wear your nut protecting shirt with pride! I'm not doing the tshirt. Feast cancer thing this year though. I'm raising money for it via the walk athon. Now to get a few more donations before Saturday to reach my goal lol. Honestly though heart disease gets a lot of attention around here as well. Perhaps we should designate an awareness month to that as well? I see no reason why the worldcant band together and solve many of our problems.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 12, 2010)

Without advertisement, you can't get your cause out there for millions to see.  I think the breast cancer awareness people have some strategic marketing people working for them and they have made awareness of the disease successful.  Everyone knows what the pink ribbon stands for, but how many know any other "universal" cause symbols?

I'm not sick of the breast cancer awareness campaign as I have suffered several losses to the disease.  

I would, however, love to see some of those awesome marketing guys/gals jump on over to help the heart disease, obesity, other cancers, autism, and any other cause anyone deems epidemic and wants to champion.  I can only champion a few causes at a time, so I pick the ones that are close to me. 

I love your pink shirt.  I would wear it proudly, even though I wear very few fire/ems related things when I'm not working.  I'd even drive my butt the hour to Howard county to get one.  I've always liked Howard county, they were second due in the first area I ever volunteered, and they were great guys.  We even had some of their career guys working at our station.  I personally think it's very nice that they've done this shirt, and it's obviously working, look at how many people are upset because of all the "awareness" this cancer is getting over another cancer.

It's all in the marketing.

By the way, I carry a Pink line in my store during October for breast cancer awareness.  I eat the cost of what I design and I donate the full amount to the Komen foundation.  I guess that makes me just as much a sell out as everyone else on the breast cancer bandwagon.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd like to see an aggressive campaign for nutritional and exercise awareness. If we all kept our bodyfat in check, and did some intense weight training for bone/joint health, and some moderately intense cardio, we would greatly reduce many of these diseases. How about cutting out all these processed foods? How about these farms feeding cows, chickens and such unnatural diets of corn and soybeans?

http://www.lionsgrip.com/chickens.html

http://www.naturalnews.com/026534_health_cows_nature.html

How many of the obese and undertrained develop ASHD, type II diabetes, MI's, CVA's, HTN, osteoporosis, various joint maladies, etc? There's a reason why corporate wellness initiatives are on the rise. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I saved 50% on my gym membership through my insurance carrier. They'd rather subsidize my membership plan rather than pay for a cardiac cath, various meds, a THR/TKR, maybe a BKA or two due to PVD caused by DM. 

When you think about it, modern Western medicine is mostly designed to control signs/symptoms, and perform surgery, not to cure your disease. Meds cause side effects that you need other meds to control, which need other meds to control those side effects, etc. etc. you get the idea. 

Big Pharma stands to lose a bundle if we become less reliant on meds and surgery. Sure, if I need life saving meds or surgery in an emergent situation, by all means, do what you gotta do. But I, for one, don't plan to spend my later years hobbled over a cane and on a plethora of meds, probably rotting away in a nursing home.

-end rant :angry:


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 12, 2010)

46Young said:


> I'd like to see an aggressive campaign for nutritional and exercise awareness. If we all kept our bodyfat in check, and did some intense weight training for bone/joint health, and some moderately intense cardio, we would greatly reduce many of these diseases. How about cutting out all these processed foods? How about these farms feeding cows, chickens and such unnatural diets of corn and soybeans?


So jump on the Jaimie Oliver Food Revolution campaign and run like the wind!  It's starting to get noticed.  It will take people who are passionate like you to keep it moving.  Some people are doing the grunt work, so partner up beside them and keep the fire going.  I'm a firm believer that the world is full of diverse personalities and what may be a non thought of process to one will mean the world to another.  It's why I didn't get upset over dog rescues in LA after Katrina.  A lot of people felt passionate about helping the people.  Then some realized the animals were getting left behind and took the cause.  We don't all have to support the same causes.  It actually works better when we don't because things are more diversified that way.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 12, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> So jump on the Jaimie Oliver Food Revolution campaign and run like the wind!  It's starting to get noticed.Thanks for the tip!
> 
> We don't all have to support the same causes.  It actually works better when we don't because things are more diversified that way.That should be the take away message from this thread. Who's to say that one cause is more or less important than another?



Any charity is better than no charity. If not for this cause, our unions wouldn't be doing much of anything on that particular day.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 12, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Protect your nuts, palpate for lumps monthly.



If you could get that made up as a shirt, including that statement printed on it, I'd buy and wear it. 



EMS49393 said:


> I would, however, love to see some of those awesome marketing guys/gals jump on over to help the heart disease, obesity, other cancers, autism, and any other cause anyone deems epidemic and wants to champion.  I can only champion a few causes at a time, so I pick the ones that are close to me.


To be honest, breast cancer isn't really all that close to me. I don't believe anyone in my family has ever had it. Part of the reason why I, as a volunteer who is not required to do so, got the shirt is because it's different. If they made a special shirt (or hat or whatever) for other causes, I would get them, too.



> I love your pink shirt.  I would wear it proudly, even though I wear very few fire/ems related things when I'm not working.  I'd even drive my butt the hour to Howard county to get one.  I've always liked Howard county, they were second due in the first area I ever volunteered, and they were great guys.  We even had some of their career guys working at our station.  I personally think it's very nice that they've done this shirt, and it's obviously working, look at how many people are upset because of all the "awareness" this cancer is getting over another cancer.


If you really want one, I could probably pick one up for you and mail it. PM me if you're interested...And that goes for anyone else, too. I forgot that it's "local pickup only".

By the by, where was it you volunteered when HoCo was your 2nd due?



46Young said:


> I'd like to see an aggressive campaign for nutritional and exercise awareness. If we all kept our bodyfat in check, and did some intense weight training for bone/joint health, and some moderately intense cardio, we would greatly reduce many of these diseases...How many of the obese and undertrained develop ASHD, type II diabetes, MI's, CVA's, HTN, osteoporosis, various joint maladies, etc? ...*An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.* I saved 50% on my gym membership through my insurance carrier. They'd rather subsidize my membership plan rather than pay for a cardiac cath, various meds, a THR/TKR, maybe a BKA or two due to PVD caused by DM.


Absolutely.



> When you think about it, modern Western medicine is mostly designed to control signs/symptoms, and perform surgery, not to cure your disease. Meds cause side effects that you need other meds to control, which need other meds to control those side effects, etc. etc. you get the idea.
> 
> Big Pharma stands to lose a bundle if we become less reliant on meds and surgery. Sure, if I need life saving meds or surgery in an emergent situation, by all means, do what you gotta do. But I, for one, don't plan to spend my later years hobbled over a cane and on a plethora of meds, probably rotting away in a nursing home.
> 
> -end rant :angry:


I agree.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 12, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> By the by, where was it you volunteered when HoCo was your 2nd due?



Sykesville Freedom District Fire Department for three years in the late 90's.  West Friendship was second due in a lot of are southern territory, including my parents house.  They even hauled my Mum out of there once when she was having one of her a-fib fits because Sykesville was on another run and couldn't get the second ambulance out.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 12, 2010)

The marketing campaign for Breast CA awarness is massive! Look what I found:

http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?cid=403

Pink EliteFTS Prowlers!


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 12, 2010)

I do support breast cancer but I'm not going to go out and buy everything pink.  Like I stated I lost my mom from breast cancer in 07 and am thankful there is a foundation for it but maybe some of us need to look at some other things also.  And JPINFV I like that picture and the caption alot lol.  I may see what my local shop would charge to make something like that.  Hrm now what about some colors for it lol.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 12, 2010)

This whole idea of "any charity is better than none" is a little bit too black and white. 

There are more effects of this phenomenon than money being provided to a good cause. Like most things, it's not that simple. 

Many people take issue with things like the fact Breast Cancer Awareness Month was founded by AstraZeneca, a big pharm company that stands to benefit more from the perpetuation of breast cancer than the prevention of it. How would they keep selling tamoxifen if there were fewer cases of breast cancer? Why the hardcore focus on mammography when it's unclear whether they are really beneficial or not... perhaps even harmful due to potentially unnecessary exposure to radiation and unwarranted interventions? 

Don't be naive and immediately rule out profit as a motivation for these campaigns... we're talking about enormous multinational corporations here, many of them peddling drugs and mammography technology... hmmm.

Where is the support for social issues involved with breast cancer such as lack of access to care? Solid research on risk factors, treatment and prevention rather than just "the cure" and "awareness."?


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 12, 2010)

46Young said:


> The marketing campaign for Breast CA awarness is massive! Look what I found:
> 
> http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?cid=403
> 
> Pink EliteFTS Prowlers!



Yeah and a portion of those proceeds, who knows the amount it could be tiny, go the American Breast Cancer Foundation - an organization rated at 0 stars on Charity Navigator due to more of its funds being spent on administration and fundraising (which is pretty inefficient anyways they spend $.43 to raise every $1) than the actual charity programs and sells its mailing lists. I also love that the foundation provides funding for screening for those in financial need (obviously not a lot as they are a grossly inefficient commercial fundraising machine more than a charity), but you're on your own after the biopsy shows you have cancer. Oh sorry, they'll also give you a wig when you're going through chemo on your own dime. 

FYI.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 12, 2010)

Unless you consider fattening the wallets of greedy people a "good cause", your money goes to a "good cause" less often than you'd think. 



> ...half of the cancer charities that AIP rates in this Charity Rating Guide receive a D or F grade and only 37% receive an A or B.





> ...the closely named F rated American Breast Cancer Foundation (ABCF) spent nearly 87% of its budget on solicitations that included an educational message and only $357,500 or 2.4% on research grants. According to ABCF’s fiscal 2006 tax form $5,175,000 of the $12,726,000 that this charity pays to professional fundraisers goes to Non Profit Promotions, which is owned by ABCF co-founder Joe Wolf, who is also the son of ABCF’s president and co-founder, Phyllis Wolf. ABCF was created in 1998 and Non Profit Promotions was started a year later.





> Since potentially anyone could contract cancer it is very easy under current AICPA nonprofit accounting rules for a charity to claim that its solicitations are conducted for public education purposes. Nearly two-thirds of the cancer charities that AIP rates make such a claim in their financial statements. Charities can disguise the true cost of fundraising by throwing into a solicitation an action message such as “stop smoking,” “don’t stay in the sun too long,” or “check your breasts for lumps.”





Cancer Charities Need Dose of Organizational Chemotherapy - American Institute of Philanthropy


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 12, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> We don't all have to support the same causes.  It actually works better when we don't because things are more diversified that way.



I totally agree with this statement, but I think you're all missing my point. 

*My problem is not with people supporting the fight against breast cancer*, it's that they are often instead unwittingly supporting a massive corporate machine hawking pink crap and pharmaceuticals, and paying 6-digit salaries for CEOs of "charities" that exist almost solely for that purpose alone. 

Unfortunately, another side result of is this is that many people are now completely misinformed - how many people believe wholeheartedly that breast cancer is the number one threat to women and that mammograms are undoubtedly extremely effective tools in the fight against it? 

The problem is not people caring about breast cancer. It's that it's being manipulated in to an industry in and of itself.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I totally agree with this statement, but I think you're all missing my point.
> 
> *My problem is not with people supporting the fight against breast cancer*, it's that they are often instead unwittingly supporting a massive corporate machine hawking pink crap and pharmaceuticals, and paying 6-digit salaries for CEOs of "charities" that exist almost solely for that purpose alone.
> 
> ...



Funny that you mention these things. When we were filling the boot on Labor Day weekend, a FF told me about how one of the upper MDA execs received a huge settlement. I don't remember if it was for retirement, being let go, or what. We're out there collecting in the 90 degree heat, dodging cars and such, just to take care of this F-stick. I've always been wary of donating to charities. You're right in that so much of your donations go to waste, as in other people's pockets. It's like you're damned if you do, damned if you don't.

It's like I was saying earlier about Big Pharma, these corporations are only interested in making money off of patents for meds, expensive equipment, therapies, surgeries, and such. How many drugs are pulled off the shelves after being found toxic and lethal? AFTER they made their money off of the patent? Any fines or lawsuits are just a drop in the bucket when compared to what they made off of the patent. It's almost like a tax, a necessary evil of doing business. :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::excl:


----------



## NYCWatchdog (Oct 13, 2010)

*I Do Think Its Interesting*

I find something very interesting about all these "awareness" campaigns... everyone talks about who the disease effects but no one talks about prevention. Why is that?

More importantly, what type of "awareness" is actually raised by wearing a pink t-shirt? Is it the informed kind or the sound bite kind?

It seems sound bitey to me.

Just my $.02


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 13, 2010)

A diet rich in nutrients and phytochemicals prevents cancer don't you know?

*Brown hands out salad to all


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 13, 2010)

Guess I'm a little late to this party, but I just wanted to say that I am wearing my pink shirt, on-duty, proudly.  Our dept's board of directors elected to provide all riding volunteers with a pink shirt and foot the bill.  Both of my grandmothers are breast cancer survivors (all the men are prostate cancer survivors, so I'm not happy about my odds but at least I'm informed).  

Also, Howard County and/or our station promotes all sorts of things, throughout the year, not just breast cancer - October just happens to be Wear Pink month.  Here is an example from August.  Yes, its focused on the Fire/EMS crew themselves and not the general public, sorry:

*Strong at Heart*
Heart attacks are the leading cause of line-of-duty firefighter deaths each year. Heart disease affects 80 million Americans, and the emergency services are not immune. In fact, the stress put on the heart and body by emergency response activities creates an increased risk of heart attack. Stay strong at heart by maintaining a healthy diet, exercising regularly, and knowing your risks.

Quick Tips:


Stop smoking. Smoking is a major risk factor for heart disease. Make a plan to quit today. Visit the NVFC’s Put It Out smoking cessation campaign web site for tools and resources to help you become smoke-free.
Aim for a healthy weight. Overweight and obesity cause many preventable deaths.
Stay active. Aim for at least 30 minutes of moderate-intensity activity on most, preferably all, days of the week.
Eat for heart-health. Choose a diet that is low in saturated fat, trans fat, and cholesterol. Be sure to include plenty of whole grains, vegetables, and fruits.
Know your numbers. Ask your doctor to check your blood pressure, cholesterol (total, HDL, LDL, triglycerides), and blood glucose. Work with your doctor to improve any numbers that are not normal.

Yes, October might be an awareness month that was created by a corporation, but I used that argument once on Mother's Day - I don't advise it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 13, 2010)

My wife (a rad tech) tells me breast tissue is especially susceptible to ionizing radiation (the kind used in medical imaging).

In addition to the issues above, a perception problem in the public eye exist as well. The average person views breast cancer as something horrible that happens to people (regardless of lifestyles that lead to it) and obesity and heart disease as something people deserve because they do it to themselves. Until this is changed, cancer will always be a "more worthy cause" (insert sarcasm).


----------



## 18G (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to agree with LucidResq... I'm also annoyed and tired of seeing and hearing all the hype over the breast cancer thing. Before all the lashings I will say that I do think promoting awareness of diseases is great as it aids in an understanding of the disease and can be used as a tool to have more routine and self-screening performed. But the whole pink thing has gone too far. It has become a fad. 

Breast cancer (as is all cancer) is a bad thing and I sympathize with people who are unfortunate to get it... but is breast cancer really that out of control? Has the incidence sky rocketed so much that we need to paint the world pink? 

If we are gonna paint the world pink and be extreme than I think we should have a "go shirtless for boobies" day... pink bras required  that would draw the needed attention to the issue.


----------



## goodgrief (Oct 14, 2010)

Saw on the news tonight they are now finding women with breast cancer have almost no levels of vit. D before they start treatment


----------



## Putrid Existence (Oct 14, 2010)

Supporting breast cancer awareness has become a fad. That's all these pink shirts, wristbands, stickers, and whatever other novelty have turned a horrible disease into. Yes, there are other illnesses/diseases/etc out there that are just as bad, if not worse, but all this "go pink" stuff has made it almost glamorous to have been stricken with breast cancer. If we're raising awareness about this, then why not all the other stuff that people overlook all the time.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just for the record, I do think that there is a limit to how far one should go to support a cause. I think that in this case, for this cause, some of the products on this page (link) go past that limit, particular the pink fire helmets and the pink tasers. I can't see spending that much money for a helmet that you'd only wear one month out of the year, and I certainly can't see wearing a pink helmet all year long. The pink hoods are borderline; they're cheap enough that it wouldn't be totally ridiculous to get them to use only one month out of the year. Still, _that_ money might be better donated; not many people outside of the FD are likely to see the hood.


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe the pink shirts were a wonderful idea, and a great way to show support for Breast Cancer Awareness. Our local fire department is doing the same thing through the month of October and there have been several compliments made on them and showing their support for the cause.


----------

